# single mom needs job



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

hey guys, a friend of mine is in real need of some steady employment asap. She's fell on some hard times lately. going through a divorce and has two young kids to raise. she's a dedicated hard worker and has experience in offices, payroll, book keeping etc. but said anything would help out right now. she's going back to school also so she can make a better living for her and her kids. I applaud her efforts and thought maybe i could help her out with a good job, plus she's real easy on the eyes and a very sweet lady. if anyone has anything or a lead to something. give me a shout please. would be greatly appreciated....jeff

home phone....327-4871 cell phone.....516-4630 call anytime 24/7


----------

